# My first go with ONR



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Well it was finally sunny in Southampton today so I decided to give ONR a go. This is perfect since I live in a block of flats and dont have access to a hose. I used a wash bucket, rinse bucket, pressure sprayer, grout sponge & Eurow waffle weave.

Concentrations used:
5L bucket - 2 cap fulls
2L pressure sprayer - 1 cap full


I sprayed the car with the full 2L making sure I really got the car wet. I left for ~10 min while I got my other bits and bobs together and filled the pressure sprayer again. I then used the technique in bigpickles video. My technique definitely needs work as overall it took me 2 hours to clean the car. I was slow because it was my first time and I wanted to make sure my technique was right. 

The problem I found was that I was getting ONR on already clean bits of paintwork e.g I started on the roof and worked down but when I sprayed the windscreen some of the spray went on the roof again. Now if it was just cleaned I would dab it away but I was using megs UQD to finish so I think I was probably removing it! This annoyed me as it kept happening especially at the front and rear of the vehicle. So I decided I would clean with ONR then go round again with UQD when finished. 

I needed so much solution that I filled up my 5L bucket again around half way through. I could see my rinse bucket overflowing so I knew I was merely transferring solution. Is there any benefit to the sponge being wet? Are you supposed to squeeze it while you wipe?

Also noticed that some crap on my car was not shifting even after multiple passes e.g some tree sap and bird bomb remains. 

I also noticed that my wash bucket was getting dirty too. Now i know that ONR pulls the dirt to the bottom but how was dirt getting in there? I had a rinse bucket and I know I didnt since in my wash bucket. I would dunk the sponge in the rinse bucket and wring it out thoroughly. Not sure where I was going wrong.

I was much faster on the side of the car thanks to bigpickles video but the front & rear of the car was tricker to do. I had to pause after each panel and outline the next panel in my mind to stop me from taking on too big an area.

It worked great on my wheels I was really surprised. They had been sealed by EGP and came out a treat:thumb:

Overall I would say it good but dont know how people can get a 30 min wash out of it. I was being so careful not so make too many passes without rinsing - maybe I was being too cautious. I think my technique needs a lot more work and I was really tired by the end of it. I wouldn't say this is better than a normal wash, just different.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, I'm not exactly experienced with the product, but two weekends of owning it and three washes with it, I find it really easy. Some observations:

I wouldn't pre-spray the entire car - just one panel/work area at a time.
Don't worry about getting ONR on already clean bits, just wipe them off again
Leave all the QD until the end if you want - then it won't cause the annoyance you found of removing QD you felt you'd already put on.
The video I watched said to squeeze the applicator out (I used a Microfibre noodle mitt rather than a sponge). I do this even after the rinse bucket (even under normal washing) otherwise you risk not be collecting wash solution as normal...

My dinner's ready so stomach calls, will add more if I can think of something to add a bit later! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

CliveP said:


> OK, I'm not exactly experienced with the product, but two weekends of owning it and three washes with it, I find it really easy. Some observations:
> 
> I wouldn't pre-spray the entire car - just one panel/work area at a time.
> Don't worry about getting ONR on already clean bits, just wipe them off again
> ...


Cheers buddy.

Just to clarify, I pre-sprayed the entire car and left it to dwell. Then when I was cleaning the car i sprayed the panel i wash going to wash again before using the sponge.

I also wrung out the sponge after dunking it in the rinse bucket so I wasnt putting dirty water into my wash bucket!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Right, dinner all gone down now so returning with my thoughts!

Yea I wouldn't pre-spray the entire car because of the solution drying, I think it adds to the slickness of the wash process by being wet. If you need a pre-soak, then I'd use snowfoam (sorry not approaching ONR for the purism of it being eco-friendly more than the benefit of a fast wash!)......

I've found if you wring your wash media after loading the wash solution I can make a gallon do my car no problem....

Hope it goes better next time - I wouldn't 'think' about it too much, just press really lightly - to be honest if there's 'heavier' muck to shift I'd do that using a normal wash. I have been using a bug pre-soak solution (use whatever you're chosen bug remover is)....
I also suspect the better the wax you have on the car the easier the muck 'falls' off with ONR...
Anyway excuse my ramblings, as mentioed I have very limited experience of this product....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you still using a MF mitt Clive?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

So far Ross, I've only done one more wash since my first post on ONR (only been one week, or rather one more weekend). 

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You really need a Zymol sponge of similar,MF wash media with ONR is a right nightmare..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea, Iainh did give me a grout sponge, but not tried it yet Ross. I've been pleased with the results from the MF Noodle mitt though......


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Clive,

Using the sponge did feel weird but definitely better results than the noodle mitt (Just do it out of sight of the neighbours or they will all be back out with their sponges!! :lol 

Need to get another order in soon as well :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Who cares about the neighbor's cars:lol:


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

I meant keep out of sight of the neighbours as clive's spent loads of time "educating" them not to use a sponge - if hes then seen using one questions no doubt will be asked!! :lol::lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sponge definitely works well. The grout sponges are quite hard at first but get softer and easier to use after a few washes. Also bought the Zymol sponge the other day but haven't tried it yet. Feels very very soft!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

iainh said:


> I meant keep out of sight of the neighbours as clive's spent loads of time "educating" them not to use a sponge - if hes then seen using one questions no doubt will be asked!! :lol::lol:


Exactly Iain! :lol:


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

Had my first go with ONR today and was very pleased with the results and the short time that it took me to do my car. Quick once over with Red Mist Tropical and the car looks great now.

I suppose it helps that the car was well waxed only a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

clean waxed cars make the zymol sponge glide over the paint and it cleans sooooooooo easy 

i couldnt live without now, fact


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Evil Monkey said:


> Had my first go with ONR today and was very pleased with the results and the short time that it took me to do my car. Quick once over with Red Mist Tropical and the car looks great now.
> 
> I suppose it helps that the car was well waxed only a couple of weeks ago.


Did the red mist give a noticable extra gloss? I have ordered some to top up after using ONR.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Did the red mist give a noticable extra gloss? I have ordered some to top up after using ONR.[/QUOTE
> 
> In my opinion it does make a difference although not a massive one. Every little helps though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

> Duragloss AW (Aquawax) is formulated to wax after washing in one easy step. Duragloss AW produces a high gloss, durable finish with minimal effort. Contains no abrasives. Clear Coat safe


, adds a certain something IMHO


----------

